#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Como saber se estou sendo monitorado ???

## sergiovl

Existe alguma forma de saber se tem alguém na internet rodando algum tipo sniffer com o meu IP e capturando transmissões de modo texto (ICQ, MSN, IRC) e transmissão de arquivos ???
Teve uma pessoa que esteve fazendo isso durante um tempo com a minha conexão Speedy e consegui interceptar alguns arquivos importantes que transmiti a uma pessoal pelo ICQ, consegui até bloquear as transmissões de mensagem pelo programas de troca de mensagem.
Teria um jeito de evitar isso tb ???

----------


## Fernando

Roda um anti-sniffer, poem um IDS ae, seilah =D
criatividade heheh

----------


## sergiovl

Cara eu não sou muito bom nisso, só gostaria de saber se existe alguma possibilidade de bloquear essa pessoa (iptables, squid, etc) ou sei lá o que para evitar essas dores de cabeça.

----------

Olá, sergiovl
Uma alternativa legal de ser implementada, é a instalação do squid, com ele vc aponta os IP´s que terão acesso a internet, sem falar que tem como monitorar este acesso, e pela autenticação para navegar, vc consegue fechar ainda mais o cerco.
Na minha opinião, colocaria o squid.

Abraços
RCM

----------


## Fernando

www.snort.org

----------


## sergiovl

Obrigado, vou estudar mais sobre o programa !!!!

----------


## wolvie

conhece o termo desinformacao?
"planta" informacoes falsa q vc sabe onde apareceriam caso tivesse sendo monitorado...
qdo elas ow se elas aparecem... tchanam....

----------


## meiolouco

Outro utilitário muito bom é o portsentry.
Dá uma olhada nesse também pois ele é um pouco mais simples que o snort e vc pode por ele para iniciar durante o boot que consome menos recurso da máquina que o snort.

[]´s

----------


## mistymst

Se ele estiver sniffando no meio do caminho entre sua conexao de internet e o host que voce se comunica fica meio dificil de voce encontrar a crianca, agora se for na sua LAN existe algumas ferramentas que detectam se a placa do sujeito ta em modo prosmiscuo entretanto eu nao conheco nenhuma  :Smile:  hehe que vergonha, deveria procurar sobre.

----------

